

Show HN: Feed Topic explained in illustrated introduction video. - kineticac
http://feedtopic.posterous.com/what-is-feed-topic

======
kineticac
Ever have a new product that you have to release slowly, yet you are
constantly asked to describe it? What if the current design and UI is changing
so rapidly that screenshots and screen casts really won't be representative of
the product? Illustrate your concept like you would on a whiteboard or piece
of paper, and see if you can get your point across! Hope you like the video.

